# It's official. Monkeypox.



## chic (Aug 5, 2022)

The entire U.S. is officially in a state of emergency over the monkeypox virus. I can just imagine what hell they are planning for us. I know many of you saw this coming. Didn't you?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 5, 2022)

Oh yeah...when they said there was no cause for concern because we'd only seen a couple of cases, I knew that was a misstatement...or perhaps a lie.  What's the plan? More vaccines of course. The scary thing about this is that there are several modes of transmission besides close skin to skin contact. Just like HIV, MP may have started mainly with one risk group but already is quickly spreading to the general population. Here are modes of transmission:
https://www.cdc.gov/poxvirus/monkeypox/transmission.html
BTW I saw a report that said MP didn't start with monkeys but rats.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Oh yeah...when they said there was no cause for concern because we'd only seen a couple of cases, I knew that was a misstatement...or perhaps a lie.  What's the plan? More vaccines of course. The scary thing about this is that there are several modes of transmission besides close skin to skin contact. Just like HIV, MP may have started mainly with one risk group but already is quickly spreading to the general population. Here are modes of transmission:
> https://www.cdc.gov/poxvirus/monkeypox/transmission.html
> BTW I saw a report that said MP didn't start with monkeys but rats.


Rats started it by monkeying around.


----------



## chic (Aug 5, 2022)

I wonder how soon the mask mandates will begin and I'll be out of work again.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2022)

chic said:


> The entire U.S. is officially in a state of emergency over the monkeypox virus. I can just imagine what hell they are planning for us. I know many of you saw this coming. Didn't you?
> 
> View attachment 232940


I didn't see it coming at all.


----------



## chic (Aug 5, 2022)

Tish said:


> I didn't see it coming at all.


I thought everybody saw this one coming. It was all so clear the direction they wanted to move in.


----------



## Bella (Aug 5, 2022)

Yep. We're really in for it and this is just the beginning.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 5, 2022)

chic said:


> I wonder how soon the mask mandates will begin and I'll be out of work again.


Masks aren't effective to avoid monkeypox because it is not an airborne virus.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 5, 2022)

Everything is so scary!


----------



## Jace (Aug 5, 2022)

but there's ALREADY a vaccine..I heard on the news.   Isn't that something?


----------



## Packerjohn (Aug 5, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Everything is so scary!


Only if you listen to the media and the government lackeys.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 5, 2022)

Yes the end is near.


----------



## Jeni (Aug 5, 2022)

An Emergency declaration is to RELEASE funds ....
the CDC website is clear most all transmission is direct contact ...with an infected person and they are still researching so i would not be surprised if ..... the fear and hype is not doing what they want they gear it up to it spreads from EVERYTHING 
much like they did with Covid. 

from site

Monkeypox can spread to anyone through *close, personal, often skin-to-skin contact*, including:
*Direct contact* with monkeypox* rash, scabs, or body fluids *from a person with monkeypox.
Touching objects, fabrics (clothing, bedding, or towels), and surfaces that have been used by someone with monkeypox.
Contact with respiratory secretions.

This direct contact can happen during intimate contact, including:
Oral, anal, and vaginal sex or touching the genitals (penis, testicles, labia, and vagina) or anus (butthole) of a person with monkeypox.
*Hugging, massage, and kissing.*
*Prolonged face-to-face contact.*
Touching fabrics and objects during sex that were used by a person with monkeypox and that have not been disinfected, such as bedding, towels, fetish gear, and sex toys.


*Scientists are still researching*:

*If *the virus can be spread when someone has no symptoms
How often monkeypox is spread through respiratory secretions, or *when *a person with monkeypox symptoms might be more likely to spread the virus through respiratory secretions.
Whether monkeypox can be spread through semen, vaginal fluids, urine, or feces.


----------



## SeniorBen (Aug 5, 2022)

Declaring a "health emergency" isn't meant to get everyone into a panic; it's so funds can be released to fight the outbreak and so they can take other actions that are needed. This _is_ an emergency for certain groups of people and not so much for other groups.

Mr. Becerra’s announcement, at an afternoon news briefing where he was joined by a raft of other top health officials, gives federal agencies power to quickly direct money toward developing and evaluating vaccines and drugs, to gain access to emergency funding and to hire additional workers to help manage the outbreak, which began in May.
https://www.nytimes.com/2022/08/04/health/monkeypox-emergency-us.html


----------



## chic (Aug 5, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> Masks aren't effective to avoid monkeypox because it is not an airborne virus.


Oh no. They (WHO) are trying to convince people this one can be transmitted through droplets also. So wear a mask forever and get a vaccine. It never ends.


----------



## chic (Aug 5, 2022)

Bella said:


> Yep. We're really in for it and this is just the beginning.


I'll just continue non complying until I die I guess. This is all so stupid.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 5, 2022)

I welcome the government’s efforts to provide information about monkeypox and for working to increase the availability of vaccines.

I don’t see any of this as an infringement of my rights or freedom as an American.

I feel the government would be remiss if they didn’t take these basic steps to help educate and protect us against threats to public health.

I’m concerned that we may see an uptick in the rate of infection when millions of young people return to university campuses later this month.

I wouldn’t wish this nasty little disease on anyone!


----------



## HoneyNut (Aug 5, 2022)

I sure hope they can trace all the cases and somehow stop the spread, it makes me nervous since I'm living in hotels with a pet.  I'd probably be okay on my own since I disinfect counters etc when I arrive, but my cat comes in contact with the carpet so if there were monkeypox germs on the carpet maybe my cat would carry them to me.  
The CDC site is so confusing, it says a person who is infected with Monkeypox should NOT personally take care of a pet that has also been exposed, but it IS okay for the person infected with Monkeypox to take care of a healthy pet (if they follow a bunch of cleanliness guidelines including wearing a mask, but humorously (IMO) it says to NOT put a mask on the pet! ha ha).


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 5, 2022)

One good thing about being old is that we've all had the smallpox vaccine which is the type that confers lifelong immunity.

Monkeypox is in the same viral family (orthopoxviruses) as smallpox and there's appx 85% crossover protection from the smallpox vaccine against the monkeypox virus.

https://connect.uclahealth.org/2022...pox-vaccine-may-have-immunity-from-monkeypox/


.


----------



## Remy (Aug 5, 2022)

I'm not going to worry about this one personally. For now. Things seem to change too rapidly.


----------



## Aprilbday12 (Aug 5, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Oh yeah...when they said there was no cause for concern because we'd only seen a couple of cases, I knew that was a misstatement...or perhaps a lie.  What's the plan? More vaccines of course. The scary thing about this is that there are several modes of transmission besides close skin to skin contact. Just like HIV, MP may have started mainly with one risk group but already is quickly spreading to the general population. Here are modes of transmission:
> https://www.cdc.gov/poxvirus/monkeypox/transmission.html
> BTW I saw a report that said MP didn't start with monkeys but rats.





chic said:


> The entire U.S. is officially in a state of emergency over the monkeypox virus. I can just imagine what hell they are planning for us. I know many of you saw this coming. Didn't you?
> 
> View attachment 232940





OneEyedDiva said:


> Oh yeah...when they said there was no cause for concern because we'd only seen a couple of cases, I knew that was a misstatement...or perhaps a lie.  What's the plan? More vaccines of course. The scary thing about this is that there are several modes of transmission besides close skin to skin contact. Just like HIV, MP may have started mainly with one risk group but already is quickly spreading to the general population. Here are modes of transmission:
> https://www.cdc.gov/poxvirus/monkeypox/transmission.html
> BTW I saw a report that said MP didn't start with monkeys but rats.


Jumped to rats from monkeys. Native America’s reportedly used this natural herb during smallpox.  (Sarracenia Purpurea). There is a NIH study indicating its usage on those “pox” diseases.). (https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7485289/).  Interesting reading that’s all.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 6, 2022)

Aprilbday12 said:


> Jumped to rats from monkeys. Native America’s reportedly used this natural herb during smallpox.  (Sarracenia Purpurea). There is a NIH study indicating its usage on those “pox” diseases.). (https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7485289/).  Interesting reading that’s all.


Apparently the two articles I read that cited rats as the origin were incorrect. Or as the wording in this article states..MP was first *detected *in monkeys.  https://www.newsweek.com/where-monkeypox-originate-how-get-it-infectious-diseases-1708710
There are many who swear by non traditional means to treat various ailments and in fact don't trust main stream pharmaceutical products. When I have more time, I'll read the article you linked more thoroughly. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 6, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> One good thing about being old is that we've all had the smallpox vaccine which is the type that confers lifelong immunity.
> 
> Monkeypox is in the same viral family (orthopoxviruses) as smallpox and there's appx 85% crossover protection from the smallpox vaccine against the monkeypox virus.
> 
> ...


That's an encouraging bit of information.


----------



## win231 (Aug 6, 2022)

Last night, I watched an interview with a doctor who was discussing Monkeypox, (our new pandemic).
Of course, she was providing the usual self flattering information about the heroic medical efforts to increase vaccine production & how everyone should get vaccinated.
The reporter asked her,  _"Does the vaccine prevent Monkeypox?"  _
After a pause, she replied, _"We think it should._"
What a.......creative answer.


----------



## Ladybj (Aug 15, 2022)

chic said:


> I wonder how soon the mask mandates will begin and I'll be out of work again.


I heard MP was not airborne but skin to skin contact...which could change.


----------



## Ladybj (Aug 15, 2022)

Jace said:


> but there's ALREADY a vaccine..I heard on the news.   Isn't that something?


I heard that as well.  No Comment!!!!!


----------



## Lawrence00 (Aug 15, 2022)

Looks like this has been around since 1970, not a new virus. Mostly in Africa. Read it's endemic in Nigeria.


----------



## win231 (Aug 15, 2022)

Ladybj said:


> I heard MP was not airborne but skin to skin contact...which could change.


I can think of many work places where there is skin-to-skin contact.
In fact, that's the whole idea.


----------



## Jeni (Aug 15, 2022)

Jace said:


> but there's ALREADY a vaccine..I heard on the news.   Isn't that something?


it is a vaccine for smallpox........ but was  granted use in monkey pox as they are related viruses

from the FDA website

"JYNNEOS is the only FDA-licensed vaccine in the United States that is approved for prevention of monkeypox disease. JYNNEOS is also approved for prevention of smallpox disease. JYNNEOS is approved for use in individuals 18 years of age and older who are determined to be at high risk for smallpox or monkeypox infection. It is a live, non-replicating vaccine using Modified Vaccinia Ankara (MVA) virus that was originally developed for use in the event of a smallpox bioterrorist attack"


----------



## chic (Aug 19, 2022)

The latest I heard is that the small pox vaccine isn't proven to be effective against monkeypox so we may need that monkeypox vaccine after all. I was waiting for something like this.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 19, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> I welcome the government’s efforts to provide information about monkeypox and for working to increase the availability of vaccines.
> 
> I don’t see any of this as an infringement of my rights or freedom as an American.
> 
> ...


I agree.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 19, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> Masks aren't effective to avoid monkeypox because it is not an airborne virus.


That may or may not be true. First let me say the same thing I said about COVID when it first hit...they don't know *everything* yet. This is from CDD's page about preventing monkey pox exposure:
_"Be aware that monkeypox can also spread through respiratory secretions with close, face-to-face contact."_
So if you are sitting close to someone and they sneeze, can those respiratory particles infect you? 
Also from that page:
Scientists are still researching:
_"If the virus can be spread when someone has no symptoms_

_How often monkeypox is spread through respiratory secretions, or when a person with monkeypox symptoms might be more likely to spread the virus through respiratory secretions._
_Whether monkeypox can be spread through semen, vaginal fluids, urine, or feces."_


----------



## rgp (Aug 19, 2022)

When this first started, was first announced , we were told that it was primarly a disease spread by skin to skin contact of queer men. Then just a week or so ago , they stated that the most recent rise in the disease was among children ? The two announcements make no sense ? Particularly at such a short time between ?


----------



## Packerjohn (Aug 19, 2022)

Sounds like a big bucket of BULL!


----------

